# About to start IUI after nearly three years of nothingness



## lisahod (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey everyone

I am new to this website, having been looking for some support after feeling completely messed up about this whole process. I am 25 and my husband and I married 3 years ago and immediately stopped using protection. After 18 months of nothing we went for tests and hubby was fine, it was me that was the problem. I had always thought for years I would have trouble as I have never had regular AF's (we're talking two a year) and the doctors just said 'don't worry about it til you want kids' - which I always thought was a stupid response! I was also diagnosed with PCOS about 5 years ago and after the hycosy was told I am not regularly ovulating. I was put on clomid and rescanned at three months at which point they found a cyst so I had to stop for a month. I went back on for another 3 months and still nothing so its on to IUI. To top it all off, after booking an appt 3 months in advance to discuss the IUI and fill in all consent forms etc, when we went to the hosp last month the nurse was on annual leave and so the appt had to be cancelled. Needless to say I was furious and ended up in tears on the nurse! Well anyway, we are due in again next thursday.

The worst part so far has been that our friends, in the first week of their honeymoon having not tried before, are pregnant (now 5 months). It was such a hard thing to find out and I hate it as its such a selfish reaction to have. They have had their 20 wk scan today and found out they are having a boy. I am outwardly trying to be as happy as I can but I feel the anger bubbling inside at the injustice. All I keep thinking is its just not fair. They didn't even try for one.

As I've read in other posts, all anyone can say is the usual rubbish of 'it'll happen when its supposed to,' 'stop thinking about it and it'll happen,' etc etc etc. I just want to scream - do they think that helps??!! Or that its so easy to stop thinking about, like there's a switch in my head! And I am in a bad cycle of testing at the moment - I must take at least 2 a month, and usually only a few days before AF as the symptoms are so similar. It's driving me crazy!

Anyway, after trying to deal with it for a while now I felt like I needed a place where other people understand and can offer support.

Thanks for reading

Lis x


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Lisa and welcome to the site. 

Whilst reading your story i did feel your pain, it sounds so similar to my own story. I too had someone i knew who got married about a year after me and, after having about an hour long chat about how 'its not always that easy to fall pregnant' etc, she broke her neck to come and tell me she was pregnant after about 2 months of trying and, just like you in front of her i was all smiles and hugs, but as soon as she went i was in a terrible state!  

And like you i also cant bear all the 'it wil happen for you when its meant to' etc etc! How does that help! 

Anyway i am about to start my first (and hopefully only!) IUI treatment, i shall be following your story, wishing you lots of     for your journey and keep me posted how you get on at your appointment.

Lyndsey


----------



## lisahod (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Lyndsey

Thanks for your reply. Its hard to know that in 4 months they will have a baby whilst I'm still waiting. I thought at the start of this year I'd be well on my way to the same result by now.

Anyway, when do you start your IUI? Best of luck with it.

Lis x


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Lisa

I know exactly what you are saying, i have been on fertility treatment  on and off for 5 years and, like you, i thought i would be well on my way by now! Everything takes so long, test results, prescriptions to come through, waiting for af in some peoples cases etc... 

I will hopefully (  ) be starting IUI sometime next month, i am just waiting for the clinic to send out my protocol and the drugs then i shall be on my way.

Is it Thursday this week you have your appointment for the clinic? Hope everything goes ok......keep me posted.  

Lyndsey


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

I know what you mean too.I have known sinceI met my husband 9 years ago that I would have to go through IUI and a donor sperm. It is hard but I've had a long time to accept it and I made the choice to stick-  with the relationship knowing that- however, I did think that because it was definitely a problem on his side, and because I had been given the all clear, that IUI would work really easily. My close friend who is aware of our situation went on honeymoon, cam back pregnant and has spent the last 2 years talking non stop about her 2 children that she has had in the time we have been on the waiting list+ there was a 3rd pregnancy that miscarried. My other friends can't believe how patient I am with her but I try not to be bitter- Just hoping that one day it'll happen for us. I'm currently waiting for my pregnancy test next Wednesday but am not trying to think about it like I did last time- I do think thinking about it too much doesn't help but I know how hard it is not to-it really is on my mind all the time. 
I'm new on here too and its great to have other people in a similar situation to you to talk and moan to! I'm a similar age to you- 26. 
I hope it all starts moving for you soon. When it does- it all happens so quickly that although its always there it feels like its moving in the right direction. 
Good luck.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

hi Lisahod, and welcome to FF 

I think so many of us on here can totally relate to what you're saying, and have been in the same position as you, with friends, relatives, sisters, etc, having babies (and lots of mine having more than one by now!!) while we wait month after month, hoping and praying and trying to avoid those dreadful "well meaning" comments...   I hope we can give you some support and   when you need them (and I've sent you some bubbles for now!) 

I wanted to wish you (and the other posters on here) loads and loads of luck and hope you'll be some of the lucky ones when it comes to IUI. I've done three, and whilst they didn't work, and it was very, very disappointing, it did really help when it came to us preparing for IVF - and each step along the way gives us hope and more information 

Good luck


----------



## lisahod (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for their replies!!!

At the moment I don't want to think that IUI won't work, I don't think I've quite accepted that  theres a major problem yet and its just that we've not been 'at it' at the right times. Maybe I'm being a bit too optimistic there. 

Anyway, thanks again

Lis x


----------

